# Anterless CC hits



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone know when the anterless charges will begin?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

stick&string89 said:


> Does anyone know when the anterless charges will begin?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Last year, people reported hits starting on June 29th. Maybe around there somewhere.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya I was thinking late next week, sometime after the 29th. Probably over the weekend.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the input

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine got hit! Oh wait, that was an app fee. Nevermind...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The good thing for me is I put in as a group with my brother, and he did the application. So I don't have anything to check until he either tells me or I get the email.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

My CC got hit this evening for a cow tag. Start checking them cards.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like my daughter is going out on the Heaston East to chase a cow.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My group got hit for elk tags. Just need to wait and see which one the 3 units we drew


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Hot Dog! My baby girl drew!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats on those that drew. 

Nada for me, but it's all good.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

So far one cow elk tag for my son.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Two doe permit here


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Yes!! Got hit for Central Manti cow.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

4/5 of us drew Central Manti Antlerless Elk...that should go well with our GS Deer tags this fall!


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

Drew a cow tag!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Got hit for either deer or antelope. I am hoping a charge for a cow elk tag will come through tomorrow!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Both my kids drew cow permits....
That makes 5 permits between the two of them now!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

got hit for $100 bucks which means my wife and I either drew hardscrabble (1st choice) or cache (2nd choice). that means to 2 general rifle deer tags, 1 LE bull elk tag, and 2 cow tags between the wife and I. Sure hope i need to buy a deep freeze by the end of winter. :grin: :grin:


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

3 cow elk tags.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Anybody out there get a 213 hit for the cow moose. Im rooting for a forum member to get that charge!! Nada for me so far but that app is on a different card then my cow tag so im holding out a sliver of hope.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing for me... yet.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

No charges here. I have max for moose, don't really have much of a chance at anything else.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The freezer should be full by the end of the hunts for our family. I drew a pronghorn doe and deer doe and my son drew a pronghorn doe. All three tags should only take a couple hours to fill and am going to try out the mentor program for these tags for a couple new hunters.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't had a pop yet on my card... does this mean I'm S.O.L.? 😯

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbear53 (May 13, 2016)

I hope not mlob1one, for the general draw my card wasn't hit until more then two days after the first card hits. I think it has to do with your bank/cc provider and the order the DWR processes the cc's.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Deseret Cows for my dad and brother. Just points for me and the wife.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My brother and I did a group app for cow elk, and he did an individual app for doe pronghorn. He reports he got a $40 charge, so it looks like he drew his pronghorn, but we are probably out of luck on the cow tags.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> My brother and I did a group app for cow elk, and he did an individual app for doe pronghorn. He reports he got a $40 charge, so it looks like he drew his pronghorn, but we are probably out of luck on the cow tags.


An doe pronghorn would be $30, don't think there is a $40 charge for antlerless.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

toasty said:


> An doe pronghorn would be $30, don't think there is a $40 charge for antlerless.


You would be correct! He told me he only had a $40 charge for Utah antlerless, so I just assumed it was his pronghorn tag. Maybe he's screwing with me? I should punch him for that.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> You would be correct! He told me he only had a $40 charge for Utah antlerless, so I just assumed it was his pronghorn tag. Maybe he's screwing with me? I should punch him for that.


Any chance to punch your brother sounds good to me if he's like my brothers.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Any chance to punch your brother sounds good to me if he's like my brothers.


What are brothers for, but for to be punched?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

oh yeah I threw a dart at the map and drew a late season fillmore pahvant cow tag. now time to explore some new country that I have never hunted before


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Five tags in my group... but one of the guys listed some of the hunts for the same unit but different dates as second and third choices and it looks like he drew his third choice.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

i got neither of my tags


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

One of my two sons got the late season cow elk tag that we all put in for. 1 out of 3 is not bad for this unit. So glad we didn't get skunked. 😅

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------

